# Finally got a surface plate



## Tom O (Jun 8, 2019)

I finally bought a surface plate from Busy Bee 12x18x3 not bad for $65.00 I’ve wanted one for years I’ve had the height gage for probably 4 years now!


----------



## Everett (Jun 8, 2019)

I got the same exact model back in December, I think it was on sale then because I got it for under 60 bucks.  They are the perfect size for a home shop as they aren't massive but are still big enough to put a decent size part on.  Only had my height gauge for about 3 years, an eBay special.  Doug from Metal Works Machine Shop was kind enough to give me a mostly complete surface gauge, I just had to make a scriber for it.  Made a base with leveling feet for it as well, just welded together some chunks of bed frame and made some threaded bosses.

Was originally thinking about getting a sink cutout from a granite countertop store, but then saw these.  For the price, you can't beat them!


----------



## Tom O (Jun 8, 2019)

Nice and I do have a double bed frame downstairs I’ll have to see if it Will be enough I have to make a 20” stand for my air dryer too although it could be made from 2x4’s.


----------



## trlvn (Jun 9, 2019)

On the BusyBee website, it says



> Size: 12'' x 18'' x 3''
> Accuracy: + .0001


https://www.busybeetools.com/products/surface-plate-12in-x-18in-x-3in.html

Does that mean there is no variation greater than a tenth over the whole plate?  That seems too good to be true for a $60-ish product.

Craig


----------



## Tom O (Jun 9, 2019)

The documentation says it is a class b.


----------



## PeterT (Jun 9, 2019)

The cost to verify it far exceeds the cost of the plate. They are counting on that! LOL
Some guys on another forum tested some of the clones when they had their own big boy plates tested. Some were surprisingly good & within spec. Then, the odd blooper.


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 9, 2019)

I've seen these at BB.  What are they used for?


----------



## Everett (Jun 9, 2019)

Even at Grade B rating, it's still better than trying to take comparative measurements and scribing layout lines on my mill table. And, it was affordable enough to justify. One of the first things I did was to check my import 1-2-3 blocks against the gauge blocks using a DTI.  Was happily surprised to see that the blocks were indeed within the .0001" spec.


----------



## Proxyissues (Nov 28, 2019)

BB has them on sale from time to time < $50. I checked with 0.01mm indicators I have and they didn't waver moving it around. After wiping it down that is.


----------

